# bubbling paint



## aw53 (Jun 16, 2009)

My daughter is painting the baby's room. She started with a latex primer, then started painting with latex paint. It is bubbling up. It did the same thing in the hallway when she moved in. Had to sand all over and start the painting process all over. What is causing this to happen?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

More info, what brand paint,primer,etc.


----------



## aw53 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just talked to my daughter the only thing she has done so far is paint Kilz latex primer on the walls. The Kilz is bubbling up. No paint has been applied yet.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe there is wallpaper on the walls? Latex shrinks when it dries so it will pull on the surface below but really shouldn't do that on drywall.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

We need more info, not just on the paint (suggesting it was the only culprit) but on the type of wall, and the prep work done prior to painting. Bubbling is normally seen in latex paints where the drying process of the resins in the paint involves shrinkage and therefore the tendency to 'bubble'. So the culprit may be a shaky layer underneath her paint, which may be caused by cheap contractors grade paint used in new houses. But is yours a new house?

It may be because of a lousy spray-paint job, but was this room spray-painted at all? do you know?

Finally, what do you mean by bubbles? soap-bubble size? about 1/4" or quarter-sized bubbles? Lots of tiny, tiny bubbles or just a few big ones. 

See, just because a paint 'bubbles' doesn't mean the paint isn't a quality paint...most of the quality of a paint job comes before the job even begins and extends to the abilities of the painter, the equipment used and goes through the formulation of the paint itself. :yes:


----------



## aw53 (Jun 16, 2009)

The house was built in 1964. The walls are plaster not drywall.
The "bubbles" are all sizes, small and very large. It is like the "Kilz" latex primer is not adhering to the walls. There isn't any wallpaper underneath, but don't know what type of paint is on the walls. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Well then, it sounds as if the wall wasn't well prepared since dirt, dust or old oil paint may be the culprits. Washing with TSP might have been a good start, or light sanding...but too late now.

I don't believe there's any other solution but to scrape off the new layer and start from scratch. Trouble is, the layer of paint underneath your daughters' may be weak in other spots too.


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

After you clean and sand you may want to consider an oil based primer like Kilz, Bins, and if there is a potential residue from wall paper use, maybe try Zinnser's Gardz.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pop one of the bubbles and see if it is pulling all the layers of paint off the wall, which I suspect it is.


----------



## Preston (Jun 20, 2009)

I also painted the new dry wall ceiling, after wiping it down with clean water and leting it dry. Used a kilz primer and ace brand paint. It pulled off while I was putting it on, primer and paint. discusting!! to say the least. I don't know if my paint was drying too fast or what but I decided to us another brand of primer and paint. I have been told to use a paint conditioner, supposedly it will keep it from drying to fast. It funny but the walls turned out perfect. Go figure!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

. Used a kilz primer 

Could be the problem right there.IMO, Kilz oil( the original) is the only one worth using and then only with a respirator,which is why I don't use Kilz at all. Too many other good primers out there.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

not a big fan of Killz latex either, but I don't think thats your problem...Without being there to see this is a little tricky, but something else popped into my head... What is the humidity level in the house? If the walls are "damp" because of a high humidity level, that could certainly cause blistering. If you respond back saying you are in Alabama and it's been 90% humidity outside for the past month and you have been leaving all of the windows open before, during, and after painting, then we'll be able to hear the collective "ah ha" =).. Then again I could be completely wrong and you could be in maine with 60 degree weather and low humidity. 

in either case good luck.


----------



## aw53 (Jun 16, 2009)

Popped a bubble, the Kilz and underneath paint came off in one sheet, underneath (adhered to the wall) is a different color that is somewhat chalky. Now what, I guess we will likely sand and start over.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Might be a problem with the plaster...it's age and type. Some paints won't stick to any and all 'plasters'. 

No answers to questions...so no solution offered.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

aw53 said:


> Popped a bubble, the Kilz and underneath paint came off in one sheet, underneath (adhered to the wall) is a different color that is somewhat chalky. Now what, I guess we will likely sand and start over.


 
Looks like the first layer of paint or primer has failed. When latex paint and primer dries, it will shrink and pull on the layers of paint below it. If they are not properly adhered, they will pull up (bubble). Here's an example. Lay a piece of paper on a flat surface. Spread your fingers out and place it on the paper. Now pull your fingers in and the paper will bunch up. It comes up towards your hand because it cant push through the surface you placed it on. Paint will do the same thing. You wouldn't have the paper bunch up if it was glued to the surface. 

You can get that a lot of times on the side of a house and people start thinking they have moisture coming through the wood from the inside when it is really just the bottom layers of paint failing but the top layers are still holding together.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

ccarlisle said:


> Might be a problem with the plaster...it's age and type. Some paints won't stick to any and all 'plasters'.
> 
> No answers to questions...so no solution offered.


You would be correct. You can look it up on the net, but plasters with heavy lime content have a hard time with latex paints and latex primers.


----------

